# Tauren X Pod by Thunderhead Creations



## lesvaches (17/10/19)

anyone interested in the new rebuildable Tauren X Pod by Thunderhead Creations?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/10/19)

lesvaches said:


> anyone interested in the new rebuildable Tauren X Pod by Thunderhead Creations?



@lesvaches i really love the red pod hoping it’s well priced here in sa hope it’s a device with good flavor it does look awesome though

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (5/11/19)

very interested .... the RBA airflow looks very similar to ahem a certain MTL atty though ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/11/19)

Daniel said:


> very interested .... the RBA airflow looks very similar to ahem a certain MTL atty though ;P



Should be able to tell you soon - inbound as we speak 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (5/11/19)

Here we go... @KZOR did a great review on it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707 (5/11/19)

shaun2707 said:


> Here we go... @KZOR did a great review on it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

